# Psalm 18



## jaybird0827 (Sep 3, 2006)

_To the chief Musician, A Psalm of David, the servant of the Lord, who spake unto the Lord the words of this song in the day that the Lord delivered him from the hand of all his enemies, and from the hand of Saul: And he said,_ 



> In this psalm of thanksgiving for manifold deliverances, observe, (1.) David's ardent love to God in Christ, whom he believed to be his own, in every gracious and saving relation; and whom he had experienced his merciful, almighty, and seasonable deliverer, from depths of trouble, ver. 1-19. (2.) His comfortable reflections, on the integrity which the Lord had enabled him to maintain, and on the gracious kindness of God, consequential thereupon, ver. 20-28. (3.) His thankful ascription of all the glory of his noted exploits to God, as his director and strengthener, ver. 29-42. (4.) His triumphant faith and hope, of further assistance and favour from God, to himself and to his seed for evermore, ver. 43-50.
> 
> But let me not forget Jesus, to whom Jehovah is so closely, so marvellously, so sweetly related: Jesus, who so ardently loveth his eternal Father, and for ever returns the grateful remembrance of his kindness to him, and to his chosen seed, in delivering him from distress; in raising him from the dead; in rewarding his obedience unto death, in giving him glory at his own right hand, and in rendering all nations his obedient subjects. Let me sing this new song, in the full assurance of faith, that God in Christ is my all and in all; and with a heart ravished with the consolations of Christ, and in the sweet reviews of what he hath done, what he doth, and what he will for ever do, for my soul.
> 
> ...


 


Psalm 18:1-5

Tune: St. Neot - attached

1 Thee will I love, O Lord, my strength.
2 My fortress is the Lord,
My rock, and he that doth to me
deliverance afford:

My God, my strength, whom I will trust,
a buckler unto me,
The horn of my salvation,
and my high tow'r, is he.

3 Upon the Lord, who worthy is
of praises, will I cry;
And then shall I preserved be
safe from mine enemy.

4 Floods of ill men affrighted me,
death's pangs about me went;
5 Hell's sorrows me environed;
death's snares did me prevent.

-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Psalm 18:6-13*



Psalm 18:6-13

Tune: Dundee - attached

6 In my distress I call'd on God,
cry to my God did I;
He from his temple heard my voice,
to his ears came my cry.

7 Th' earth, as affrighted, then did shake,
trembling upon it seiz'd:
The hills' foundations moved were,
because he was displeas'd.

8 Up from his nostrils came a smoke,
and from his mouth there came
Devouring fire, and coals by it
were turned into flame.

9 He also bowed down the heav'ns,
and thence he did descend;
And thickest clouds of darkness did
under his feet attend.

10 And he upon a cherub rode,
and thereon he did fly;
Yea, on the swift wings of the wind
his flight was from on high.

11 He darkness made his secret place:
about him, for his tent,
Dark waters were, and thickest clouds
of th' airy firmament.

12 And at the brightness of that light,
which was before his eye,
His thick clouds pass'd away, hailstones
and coals of fire did fly.

13 The Lord God also in the heav'ns
did thunder in his ire;
And there the Highest gave his voice,
hailstones and coals of fire.

-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Psalm 18:13-19*



Psalm 18:13-19

Tune: Bangor - attached

13 The Lord God also in the heav'ns
did thunder in his ire;
And there the Highest gave his voice,
hailstones and coals of fire.

14 Yea, he his arrows sent abroad,
and them he scattered;
His lightnings also he shot out,
and them discomfited.

15 The waters' channels then were seen,
the world's foundations vast
At thy rebuke discover'd were,
and at thy nostrils' blast.

16 And from above the Lord sent down,
and took me from below;
From many waters he me drew,
which would me overflow.

17 He me reliev'd from my strong foes,
and such as did me hate;
Because he saw that they for me
too strong were, and too great.

18 They me prevented in the day
of my calamity;
But even then the Lord himself
a stay was unto me.

19 He to a place where liberty
and room was hath me brought;
Because he took delight in me,
he my deliv'rance wrought.

-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_

NOTE: This passage overlaps the prior one. in my opinion the thought is more complete by beginning at 13 rather than 14.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Psalm 18:20-27*



Psalm 18:20-27

Tune: Southwark - attached

20 According to my righteousness
he did me recompense,
He me repaid according to
my hands' pure innocence.

21 For I God's ways kept, from my God
did not turn wickedly.
22 His judgments were before me, I
his laws put not from me.

23 Sincere before him was my heart;
with him upright was I;
And watchfully I kept myself
from mine iniquity.

24 After my righteousness the Lord
hath recompensed me,
After the cleanness of my hands
appearing in his eye.

25 Thou gracious to the gracious art,
to upright men upright:
26 Pure to the pure, froward thou kyth'st
unto the froward wight.

27 For thou wilt the afflicted save
in grief that low do lie:
But wilt bring down the countenance
of them whose looks are high.

-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_

Say "suth' urk", prouncing syllable "south" as you would in "southern".


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Psalm 18:28-35*



Psalm 18:28-35

Tune: Sheffield - attached

28 The Lord will light my candle so,
that it shall shine full bright:
The Lord my God will also make
my darkness to be light.

29 By thee through troops of men I break,
and them discomfit all;
And, by my God assisting me,
I overleap a wall.

30 As for God, perfect is his way:
the Lord his word is try'd;
He is a buckler to all those
who do in him confide.

31 Who but the Lord is God? but he
who is a rock and stay?
32 'Tis God that girdeth me with strength,
and perfect makes my way.

33 He made my feet swift as the hinds,
set me on my high places.
34 Mine hands to war he taught, mine arms
brake bows of steel in pieces.

35 The shield of thy salvation
thou didst on me bestow:
Thy right hand held me up, and great
thy kindness made me grow.

-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_


----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Psalm 18:36-42*



Psalm 18:36-42

Tune: St. Magnus - attached

36 And in my way my steps thou hast
enlarged under me,
That I go safely, and my feet
are kept from sliding free.

37 Mine en'mies I pursued have,
and did them overtake;
Nor did I turn again till I
an end of them did make.

38 I wounded them, they could not rise;
they at my feet did fall.
39 Thou girdedst me with strength for war;
my foes thou brought'st down all:

40 And thou hast giv'n to me the necks
of all mine enemies;
That I might them destroy and slay,
who did against me rise.

41 They cried out, but there was none
that would or could them save;
Yea, they did cry unto the Lord,
but he no answer gave.

42 Then did I beat them small as dust
before the wind that flies;
And I did cast them out like dirt
upon the street that lies.

-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 3, 2006)




----------



## jaybird0827 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Psalm 18:43-50*



Psalm 18:43-50

Tune: Colchester - attached

43 Thou mad'st me free from people's strife,
and heathen's head to be:
A people whom I have not known
shall service do to me.

44 At hearing they shall me obey,
to me they shall submit.
45 Strangers for fear shall fade away,
who in close places sit.

46 God lives, bless'd be my Rock; the God
of my health praised be.
47 God doth avenge me, and subdues
the people under me.

48 He saves me from mine enemies;
yea, thou hast lifted me
Above my foes; and from the man
of vi'lence set me free.

49 Therefore to thee will I give thanks
the heathen folk among;
And to thy name, O Lord, I will
sing praises in a song.

50 He great deliv'rance gives his king:
he mercy doth extend
To David, his anointed one,
and his seed without end.

-- _Scottish Metrical Psalter_


----------

